# Hi, I'm starting a blog.



## 0Anonymous0 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's called ajournalbyanonymous.blogspot.com and it's essentially that a journal. I suffer from anxiety and depression and I thought a blog would be a good theraputic tool and also would let others who suffer the same thing not feel alone.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

you are not alone. Hi by the way. :wel to :sas !

blogs are great to write down thoughts and get our own words out, even if its not about Anxiety or Depression, just a great tool to have


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I started a blog recently too. 

Writing has helped me so much over the few years deal with anxiety and depressive tendencies. 

Having a blog is a wonderful way of contributing. 

Will be sure to check yours out


----------

